# [SOLVED] www-servers/lighttpd Failed Running aclocal !

## soban_

Tak jak w temacie, probuje skompilowac lighttpd (na debianie jest mega wydajny, chce teraz go posadzic na gentoo), jednak dostaje blad:

```
emerge -av www-servers/lighttpd

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] www-servers/lighttpd-1.4.31  USE="bzip2 gdbm kerberos mysql pcre php ssl zlib -doc -fam -ipv6 -ldap -libev -lua -memcache -minimal -mmap -rrdtool (-selinux) -test -uploadprogress -webdav -xattr" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) www-servers/lighttpd-1.4.31

 * lighttpd-1.4.31.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking lighttpd-1.4.31.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/www-servers/lighttpd-1.4.31/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/www-servers/lighttpd-1.4.31/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/www-servers/lighttpd-1.4.31/work/lighttpd-1.4.31 ...

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/lighttpd-1.4.31/work/lighttpd-1.4.31' ...

 * Running libtoolize --install --copy --force --automake ...                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Running aclocal -I m4 ...                                                                                                                          [ !! ]

 * Failed Running aclocal !

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/www-servers/lighttpd-1.4.31/temp/aclocal.out

 * ERROR: www-servers/lighttpd-1.4.31 failed (prepare phase):

 *   Failed Running aclocal !

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 3576:  Called eautoreconf

 *   environment, line  956:  Called eaclocal

 *   environment, line  863:  Called autotools_run_tool '--at-m4flags' 'aclocal' '-I' 'm4'

 *   environment, line  596:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Failed Running $1 !";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=www-servers/lighttpd-1.4.31'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=www-servers/lighttpd-1.4.31'`.

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: line 214: wait: `Failed Running aclocal !': not a pid or valid job spec

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/lighttpd-1.4.31/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/lighttpd-1.4.31/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/lighttpd-1.4.31/work/lighttpd-1.4.31'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/lighttpd-1.4.31/work/lighttpd-1.4.31'

>>> Failed to emerge www-servers/lighttpd-1.4.31, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/lighttpd-1.4.31/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package www-servers/lighttpd-1.4.31:

 * Failed Running aclocal !

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/www-servers/lighttpd-1.4.31/temp/aclocal.out

 * ERROR: www-servers/lighttpd-1.4.31 failed (prepare phase):

 *   Failed Running aclocal !

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 3576:  Called eautoreconf

 *   environment, line  956:  Called eaclocal

 *   environment, line  863:  Called autotools_run_tool '--at-m4flags' 'aclocal' '-I' 'm4'

 *   environment, line  596:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Failed Running $1 !";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=www-servers/lighttpd-1.4.31'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=www-servers/lighttpd-1.4.31'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/lighttpd-1.4.31/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/lighttpd-1.4.31/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/lighttpd-1.4.31/work/lighttpd-1.4.31'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/lighttpd-1.4.31/work/lighttpd-1.4.31'
```

Googlowalem za tym bledem, probowalem juz pare pakietow downgradowac, jednak efekt jest wciaz ten sam...

```
cat /var/tmp/portage/www-servers/lighttpd-1.4.31/temp/aclocal.out

***** aclocal *****

***** PWD: /var/tmp/portage/www-servers/lighttpd-1.4.31/work/lighttpd-1.4.31

***** aclocal -I m4

configure.ac:42: error: automatic de-ANSI-fication support has been removed

/usr/share/aclocal-1.12/protos.m4:12: AM_C_PROTOTYPES is expanded from...

configure.ac:42: the top level

autom4te-2.69: /usr/bin/m4 failed with exit status: 1

aclocal-1.12: error: autom4te failed with exit status: 1
```

Ma ktos jakis pomysl?

----------

## Jacekalex

```
gcc version 4.6.2 (Gentoo Hardened 4.6.2 p1.3, pie-0.5.0) 
```

```
CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"
```

```
qlist -IvUqC lighttpd

www-servers/lighttpd-1.4.30-r1 bzip2 doc fam gdbm ipv6 lua memcache mysql pcre php rrdtool selinux ssl test uploadprogress xattr zlib
```

Weź sobie najpierw zrób dokladną aktualizację systemu, potem revdep-rebuild, a dopiero potem coś instaluj, bo prawdopodobnie masz tu podobny cyrk, jak z xtables.

W dodatku Nginx jest trochę wydajniejszy, ale trudniejszy w konfiguracji.  :Wink: 

PS

Na serwer radzę stabilne wersje programów.

SOA#1

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## soban_

Co do samego upgradu serwera, to jest wersja testowa jeszcze - wiec nie jest finalna. Zas jesli chodzi o upgrade calosc - to juz nawet remergowalem CALY system + revdep-rebuild depclean itp. Wiec tutaj nie wchodzi w gre stara zaleznosc pakietow, jesli chodzi o kernela - to wynika to z tego ze genkernel nie radzil sobie z najnowsza wersja gentoo-sources, dlatego downgrade zrobilem. Zaraz porownam jeszcze z tymi flagami co Ty masz i zobaczymy jaka bedzie reakcja.

----------

## Jacekalex

Pierwsza zasada:

Genkernel, to jest zabawka dla poczatkujących, aż dziwne że w ogole  coś na nim działa normalnie.

Serwer, to zaledwie max 20 modułów, wiec nie czaję, gdzier jest problem, że aż genkernel jest niezbędny.

Pierwszy kernel postawisz na konfigu z Debiana czy kernel-seeed czy defaultowym z make defconfig.

A już w zabawie z xtables widziałem, że masz trochę dziwny system.  :Wink: 

Dziwny dlatego, ze masz w nim kłopoty nieznane w żadnym innym Linuxie.

Spróbuj stabilną wersję samego Lighttpd.

 :Cool: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Panowie, troche mi tutaj offtopicujecie za duzo, od tego jest OTW albo jakis IM.

Anyway, zrob sync i jezeli blad nadal wystepuje, zglos go na bugs.gentoo.org.

----------

## soban_

@Jacekalex - ja bede go dopieszczac, spokojnie na pewno nie zostane przy genkernelu (w nim tez uzywalem menuconfig - ale oczywiscie masz racje ze trzeba go odchudzic). Genkernela posadzilem bo byla pilniejsza sprawa - zalatanie tego ddosa w jak najwiekszym stopniu. Pamietaj o tym ze to byl tylko serwer na testy, teraz bede wdrazac to na wlasciwe maszyny. Co do nginxa, zobaczymy tez jak bedzie sie sprawowac. 

Lighttpd - juz smiga, cos musialo u mnie sie gryzc jeszcze z flagami. Wiec solved i juz nie robie OT (-:

----------

